# Michigan Mouse Mama



## CheezieSpaz (Jan 21, 2013)

Hello, I've just signed up for the site and I've been a 'mouse mama' since late last June. So far I've had a total of four pet mice, Cherry, Chestnut, Cheezie and Cheerio and I love my babies very much.

Sadly, Cherry passed away in August and Chestnut actually just passed away earlier this afternoon. All my mice were store-bought and Chestnut was the only hearty, healthy one of the bunch until she developed a large tumor.

I finally decided I'm not going to pet stores anymore and I hope to find some breeders in my area for happier healthier mice and some new buddies for Cheezie and Cheerio.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Hello and welcome  if you ever come down to WI I might have some ready in a few weeks. They're only a few generations from pet shop mice, but they're friendlier and taker than pet shop stock. I've had a hard time finding good quality mice in our area, though


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.  Sorry to hear of your losses, and I wish you luck in the breeder search.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Welcome! 

Where in MI are you? I'm in Northern and not far from the MI border. I know a good breeder up in MI as well.


----------



## CheezieSpaz (Jan 21, 2013)

love2read said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Where in MI are you? I'm in Northern and not far from the MI border. I know a good breeder up in MI as well.


Thank you. I live in the metro-detroit area of the LP and I'd prefer to find someone close to my area but I might be able to make a road trip out farther if I need to.

I'm not really picky on what breeds they are as long as its not albino since I already have one but I would love it if I could find a female himalayan or black one with a tan belly. If not, I'd be just fine with that since breeders in general are generally hard to come by in the area let alone specific breeds.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Darn! You're on the opposite end of the state as the breeder I know. :/

I go to Detroit sometimes when I fly critters out to other states. Next time I head up that way I'll have to give you a heads up.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

Are you ever in the Toledo area? I'll be near there tomorrow. It's only and hour from Detroit.


----------



## CheezieSpaz (Jan 21, 2013)

love2read said:


> Darn! You're on the opposite end of the state as the breeder I know. :/
> 
> I go to Detroit sometimes when I fly critters out to other states. Next time I head up that way I'll have to give you a heads up.


Aw well that's a shame :<

but yes! Do let me know when you're in the area that would be lovely~


----------



## CheezieSpaz (Jan 21, 2013)

love2read said:


> Are you ever in the Toledo area? I'll be near there tomorrow. It's only and hour from Detroit.


I sent you a PM so we can further discuss this if that's alright :>


----------

